# Storage Containers for Bread



## CubsGal (Feb 25, 2019)

I've been looking for some plastic storage containers that I can use for homemade bread. Most containers are not sized right to fit an entire loaf of bread, so I end up having to slice up my loaf, then store it in multiple smaller containers. Anyone have one that they use? Please, no suggestions for ziplock bags or plastic wrap; I don't use disposable storage.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 25, 2019)

CubsGal said:


> I've been looking for some plastic storage containers that I can use for homemade bread. Most containers are not sized right to fit an entire loaf of bread, so I end up having to slice up my loaf, then store it in multiple smaller containers. Anyone have one that they use? Please, no suggestions for ziplock bags or plastic wrap; I don't use disposable storage.



I guess you should have tried Google first. I Goggled "plastic containers for bread loafs"


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Feb 25, 2019)

Amazon, Target, Bed Bugs & Beyond, and Wally World all have large selections of bread keepers, sealed and breathable, in different shapes and sizes for different style loaves. Just do a Google search for _*bread storage containers*_ or search the individual store web sites.


----------



## salt and pepper (Feb 25, 2019)

Lok & Lok makes them ,I have 2, they work well.


----------



## CubsGal (Feb 25, 2019)

Andy M. said:


> I guess you should have tried Google first. I Goggled "plastic containers for bread loafs"



Golly gee, I never would have thought of that! What a novel idea.

I was asking for recommendations of ones that people have actually used and like, not for others to do my searching for me because I don't know how or am too lazy. I've been looking in stores and not finding anything. I looked online this morning. Most that came up in my search were for store bought breads like Wonder Bread. I don't know about you, but my homemade bread is neither that size nor shape. A few came up that might work, but not being able to see/touch them to judge the quality, I hesitate to buy, which is why I asked for recommendations.


----------



## CubsGal (Feb 25, 2019)

salt and pepper said:


> Lok & Lok makes them ,I have 2, they work well.


Like these?  Do the snapping tabs hold up well? I had another brand that used those, and they broke off after not too much use, so I've always been a little hesitant to try other locking tab containers.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 26, 2019)

There's no need to be insulting CubsGal. If you are asking for personal recommendations for a bread container mine would be a plastic bag. You can use it over and over until it wears out, and it's not so "disposable".


----------



## JustJoel (Feb 26, 2019)

CubsGal said:


> I've been looking for some plastic storage containers that I can use for homemade bread. Most containers are not sized right to fit an entire loaf of bread, so I end up having to slice up my loaf, then store it in multiple smaller containers. Anyone have one that they use? Please, no suggestions for ziplock bags or plastic wrap; I don't use disposable storage.


Just because something is disposable doesn’t mean you _must_ dispose it! I use plastic bread bags that keep my bread fresh for about a week. When the bread’s gone, I reuse them. They hold up very well, and I haven’t had to buy anymore for nearly a year, and I bake quite a bit of bread.

You didn’t mention if you’d be using the storage containers to freeze or refrigerate your bread. There are several linen bread bags on Amazon that are reasonably priced and come in a variety os sizes and shapes. But I probably wouldn’t use them for freezing.


----------



## Caslon (Feb 26, 2019)

On a related note.  I'm looking for a container specifically made for a two layer 8" square cake.  Rubbermaid has only general purpose ones. A plastic disposable clamshell one would be nice, but you have to buy 50 of them at a time. I wouldn't mine the individual plastic clamshell square single cake containers like you see at the supermarket bakery section, but then again, I can only find them for sale in 50 to 100 piece quantities. I wish I could just buy maybe 5 or 10 of them.


----------



## Cheryl J (Feb 26, 2019)

I guess I'm not getting it. I have several lock and locks, plastic bags, and Rubbermaid containers in different sizes. Nothing has said "for breads or cakes only". So far, they've all worked just fine for storing just about anything. 

  Anything for longer storage, I portion out and vacuum seal for the freezer.


----------



## Janet H (Feb 26, 2019)

I think the question asked is reasonable and have over the years I've tried a bunch of things.  The best I've found is something like this: https://www.amazon.com/Large-Red-Bread-Box-Kitchen/dp/B01D2CB9J8  They come in a variety of sizes.

Bread needs to breath a little and so plastic boxes can actually accelerate spoilage.  

Do you want your bread storage on the counter?  Does it need to look great?


----------



## Caslon (Feb 27, 2019)

Cheryl J said:


> I guess I'm not getting it. I have several lock and locks, plastic bags, and Rubbermaid containers in different sizes. Nothing has said "for breads or cakes only". So far, they've all worked just fine for storing just about anything.
> 
> Anything for longer storage, I portion out and vacuum seal for the freezer.



One that has a flat base and tall cover, not the other way around.  I just decided I'll buy round cake pans instead. Round cake keepers are more numerous. It's surprising I couldn't find a plastic cake keeper for  8" x 8" cakes since every cake package mentions 8" X 8" pans in their directions.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 27, 2019)

I don't know about other people, but I hate being told to Google something when I ask for a recommendation, especially when I ask for "... one that they use ...".


----------



## tenspeed (Feb 27, 2019)

I have one of these.  It has an adjustable vent, as an airtight container makes the crust of an artisan bread go soft quickly.


https://www.amazon.com/Solutions-Progressive-GBK-8-Adjustable-Expandable/dp/B001BB2LMM/


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 27, 2019)

Caslon said:


> One that has a flat base and tall cover, not the other way around.  I just decided I'll buy round cake pans instead. Round cake keepers are more numerous. It's surprising I couldn't find a plastic cake keeper for  8" x 8" cakes since every cake package mentions 8" X 8" pans in their directions.


I suggest you start a new thread with your question.


----------



## msmofet (Feb 27, 2019)

*Bamboo Bread Box - Countertop Bread Storage Bin - Rolltop Breadbox - Bread Boxes for Kitchen Counter Large Capacity Bread Keeper,15.8"x 10.8"x 6.8"*


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 27, 2019)

MsM, that's almost like the one I had back in the day. I think most kitchens had them then.


When the kids left home I used it for bills when everything was paid by checks and postage.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Feb 27, 2019)

I made two of those, many years ago, as gifts, for two people that wanted them for their kitchens.  They did like them for the bread, but I think both of them were relegated to holding bills and things like that by the phone since their bread baking was put on the back burner (sorry, I couldn't resist).  Never made one for myself seemed to be something too large to keep on the counter, when I didn't always have bread around, and too large to put away somewhere.


----------



## Caslon (Feb 27, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> I suggest you start a new thread with your question.



No use. I searched for hours on Google.  The only plastic square ones now are 12" square (too big) and  are vintage Rubbermaid ones from Esty site. They want  $24 for one which is too much. I've already decided to go round cake instead of square.  I even found a cake keeper on eBay from China. $12 free shipping. It's the perfect size for a 9" round cake.  It's 10" diameter and  4" high.


----------



## msmofet (Feb 28, 2019)

Cas have you tried Tupperware or Pampered Chef?


----------



## Caslon (Feb 28, 2019)

msmofet said:


> Cas have you tried Tupperware or Pampered Chef?



Thanks but...Tupperware had like two (one too large for $49!), Pampered Chef had none.  If  either had ones I wanted they would have shown up in my Google search for a cake keeper.  I also wanted a cake keeper, not a container I could use as one. I'm happy to have come across the one I pictured, perfectly sized. No brand name, made in China. Ordered it. 

P.S. I didn't mean to hijack this thread about bread keepers.


----------



## CubsGal (Mar 1, 2019)

taxlady said:


> I don't know about other people, but I hate being told to Google something when I ask for a recommendation, especially when I ask for "... one that they use ...".



Thank you. 

I also don't appreciate being reprimanded for responding to someone else's rude response to me. My sarcasm was not more insulting than their comment that I should try Googling it.


----------



## CubsGal (Mar 1, 2019)

JustJoel said:


> You didn’t mention if you’d be using the storage containers to freeze or refrigerate your bread. There are several linen bread bags on Amazon that are reasonably priced and come in a variety os sizes and shapes. But I probably wouldn’t use them for freezing.




No freezing; I don't care for the texture of bread that has been frozen. I just need something to keep it from going stale for a few days while we eat it.



Janet H said:


> I think the question asked is reasonable and have over the years I've tried a bunch of things.  The best I've found is something like this: https://www.amazon.com/Large-Red-Bread-Box-Kitchen/dp/B01D2CB9J8  They come in a variety of sizes.
> 
> Bread needs to breath a little and so plastic boxes can actually accelerate spoilage.
> 
> Do you want your bread storage on the counter?  Does it need to look great?



No, I don't care how it looks, just how it functions. Your point about the bread needing to breathe a little is a good one. But I always worry about too much air, because I don't want it getting stale. I've never tried a bread box, because I worried about it allowing in too much air. How long can a loaf stay in a box without getting stale?


----------



## CubsGal (Mar 1, 2019)

tenspeed said:


> I have one of these.  It has an adjustable vent, as an airtight container makes the crust of an artisan bread go soft quickly.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Solutions-Progressive-GBK-8-Adjustable-Expandable/dp/B001BB2LMM/



I saw this one, but worried that it would let in too much air and make the bread stale if it was in there more than a couple days. I have zero experience with bread boxes.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 1, 2019)

I seal my bread up fairly air tight and store it in the fridge. It lasts quite a while without getting dry that way.


----------

